# I want to come down now...



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

Holy shit, this is fucking miserable. It's like the 6th hour of an acid trip when all the euphoria has worn off, but you still feel so damn fucking aware and overtaxed... I just want for it to all go away and to feel sober again


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm feelin' ya...

Today has been hard, and I didn't even do anything...

Shit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

thats the best part of the trip, extreme introspection and understanding.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Does it make your DP worse? Just curious. I've only done weed before so I have no idea what acid would be like


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I would very strongly caution against trying other substances to feel something


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Does it make your DP worse? Just curious. I've only done weed before so I have no idea what acid would be like


For the first few hours of the trip, DP is the last thing on your mind... you feel so liberated, alive, and connected with everything... and then it wears off and you feel like absolute shit and your DP is magnified by like 1000%. Not worth it.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

baking_pineapple said:


> For the first few hours of the trip, DP is the last thing on your mind... you feel so liberated, alive, and connected with everything... and then it wears off and you feel like absolute shit and your DP is magnified by like 1000%. Not worth it.


Shit eh?

Well I probably wouldn't do it If I were you then but then again I drink and I know you shouldn't drink with DP, but everyone needs to find a way of relief from time to time.


----------



## Chase77 (Nov 23, 2011)

My comedowns. Seem like the worst I've ever experienced the past 2 times I rolled. Currently having a pretty gnarly comedown now and I do e every weekend just about. What would u .guys recommend. It feels like my insides are being rolled into a ball and ripped out. It sucks ass almost bad enough too want to die.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

hahah, 1000% worse. That must be fucking bad homie.


----------



## TheEndIsFuckingNigh (Aug 25, 2011)

You describe it perfectly. It's just like an endless acid trip. When I'm awake, when I'm asleep, when I'm high, when I'm sober, when I'm at school, when I'm at home. I never feel even close to okay. 'Miserable' is not nearly a strong enough word to describe just how fucking bad I feel.


----------

